# LED reverse lights Hatchback.



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I just installed these things in hope of having more light when I back up at night.

It's not too hard and requires no tools but I used a pick just to make disconnecting the electrical plug from the tail light easier as there isn't much slack in that wire.


01. Pop off the plastic covers inside the hatch. You'll see a slot where you pry. They just pop off.
View attachment 264699



02. Undo that wingnut then press up on the housing from the inside to dis engage that locking tab. It pops out fairly easy. 









03. Slide the tail light housing outward. There's two little tabs that engage in the body to keep it snug on the car.









04. Lift the tail light up and disconnect the electrical plug. I used a small pick to get the tab to unlock. Here's the tail light after unplugging the harness.









05. Twist the bulb holder and install your LED. Reverse of removal to re-install. Do not close everything up because these are polarity sensitive so you will want to START your car and put it in reverse to make sure they both work. If not just pull the bulb back out and rotate it 180 degrees. Your car MUST be running to power the reverse lights. Ignition on and car in Reverse is not good enough. It has to be running.


I bought these from VLEDS website. They had $20 off and free shipping. They're local to me so I chose to go that route. They appear very well built. Once it gets dark I'll get some pictures of them in action.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

When amber turn signals go on sale and I will pick up a set of those.

Also if I can verify the parking / brake LED will work with the PWM GM uses on these cars I'll do those as well ONLY if the light pattern is equal to or better than stock.

IMO there's nothing worse when "upgrading" lights than putting garbage LEDs in which have no contrast from low to high and are lower light output than stock.

We've all been behind them. The rig that has a tiny dot in the center of their tail light because they put garbage LEDs in. Can't even see them illuminated let alone the contrast from parking to brake. Terrible.


Possible future mods: Auto HVAC, Auto UP drivers window, auto dimming rear view mirror. I sure wish GM would let us Diesel guys get a LOADED diesel and get a STICK shift if you want. I do not like how they choose to bundle things or not bundle things.


----------



## TB3ATZ (Jun 26, 2019)

I just now retrofitted or mod a very odd led settup 
I used 2 H13 LED headlight bulbs and put it into reverse housing and the results are incredible it’s so bright it looks like hibeam headlights at the back of car


----------

